# Will G nocks fit in Carbon Impact Super Club arrows?



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Had to use teflon tape to make g nocks fit tight in CI Super Club 10/20's.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No, if I said that I was mistaken. I "thought" that the ACE components might fit the Super Clubs, but they do not. The are just ever so slightly too small. A big mistake, IMO by Pierre at Carbon Impact. Had he taken Rick McKinney's approach at universal hardware, I think the Super Club and even his more expensive Ultra Fast shafts would be immensely popular.

G nocks do fit directly into ACE's. They have been the "standard" nock of choice for ACE shooters for many many years...

Best route to take here is to re-serve the string on your Genesis Pro to fit the SC nocks. I wish I knew of a pin adapter that would fit the SC arrows. It would need to be just slightly larger than an ACE pin adapter...

John


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. I guess I'm going to have to learn to reserve my strings. I've read that Halo is difficult to work with. Would twisted Dyneema be OK to use for a beginner? I think that the current serving is Diamondback, so I could try .018 Diamondback. Would the polyester in with the Spectra make it much less difficult than just Spectra? Any suggestions on serving jig.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Would it work to glue in the ACE pin inserts? I'm also wondering if either the -04 or -18 ACC UNI bushings would fit or at least be able to be glued in. That would allow me to use either size G nock. They also cost less than ACE pins and nocks.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Why not just use the pin nocks for the Carbon Impact Ultra Fast arrows as they are the "same arrow" dimensionally - the website shows pin nocks in the UF's....course I want to know where to get them as I have some SuperClubs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No, don't try to glue in the ACE inserts. They will never be straight and could potentially be hazardous to shoot.

As for serving, I prefer diamondback over Halo. Halo is too slick and is hard to work with IMO. Diamondback is much easier.

Steve, you're right. If there are pins available for the Ultra Fast shafts (something I've not considered) then they should work for the Super Clubs, since they are really the same arrow.

John


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I sent CI tech support an email on Thursday asking about the UF pin nocks, but they have not answered yet. I've done a web search looking for them, but have not found a place to buy them. I asked CI about buying replacement vanes a couple of months ago and they said that they will sell them direct. Perhaps I can just buy UF pins and nocks directly from them. I just emailed customer support and asked them. Here is what I asked:

I have several dozen Super Club arrows in various spines. I would like to use wider nocks for some of them. Will Ultra Fast inserts and nocks fit the Super Club arrows? If so, where can I buy them? I can't find a dealer for them. Do you sell them direct and what is the cost if you do?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me at all if they wouldn't admit that the SF pins actually fit the SC arrows. Not good marketing... But you never know. They might actually choose honesty! One can hope.

John


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is the answer that I got back from CI:

"Yes you can use our Ultra Fast nock inserts and nocks. We have two sizes of nock small (.088”) and large (.098”) you would also need to use the nock insert for the 620 part #3313. If you let me know where you are I will try to find you a dealer. If we don’t have a dealer close to you we can sell direct."

That P/N is for the 30/40 that I asked about. I replied with my address, so I'll wait to see if there is a dealer reasonably close.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Awesome! Great to see a company being honest about their product line and helping folks out...

John


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

OlderNewbie - thanks for making the call - I need to call as I just bet the dealer for you being in New York state is not close to me in Texas. Actually, I probably also should see John and have his input on whether I should stick with 30/40 vs. the 40/50s....maybe time to drive to Columbus...


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

tigersdad said:


> *OlderNewbie* - thanks for making the call - I need to call as I just bet the dealer for you being in New York state is not close to me in Texas. Actually, I probably also should see John and have his input on whether I should stick with 30/40 vs. the 40/50s....maybe time to drive to Columbus...


Hey, OldNewbie is old enough. Don't push me close to death. :wink: :smile:

I haven't gotten an email back yet. I'll get some as soon as I know where to get them - dealer or direct.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

haha - "older" - that is a Freudian slip - I had just earlier made an appointment to go talk to the Social Security .gov people - feeling very older myself....


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone called Carbon Impact? I have sent 2 emails in 4 days but have not gotten a reply on nearest dealer or direct sale price. I guess I'll try calling tomorrow. It's too bad that they make a fine arrow for the price and have little support or dealer network in the US.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't get an answer to my email, so I gave up and called today. Jennifer was very helpful, knew who I was and instantly knew my name. Perhaps she was just getting ready to send me an email. There are only 2 dealers in New York and they are both over 150 miles away near NYC. The prices for the Ultra Fast pins and nocks are somewhat less than Easton ones - $11.13/doz for the pins and $8.33/doz for the nocks. Shipping is $3/order. I'm getting pins for the 15/25 and 30/40 and both small and large groove nocks to try.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, don't keep the contact info a secret man! 

John


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Well, don't keep the contact info a secret man!
> 
> John


Oops, sorry. 1-800-809-9212 Jennifer answered and she is the one who has replied to my emails.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks,T.O.Newbie - Now, to try get some in Tejas.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Spam posts like that usually reveal more about the character of the company than they would wish...

You don't see Werner Beiter spamming AT, even though his nocks really are the best in the world. And now, thanks to T.o.N., an archer actually COULD use the best nocks in the world on their Super Club arrows by fitting them with pin nock adapters and Beiter pin nocks!  

John


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> You don't see Werner Beiter spamming AT, even though his nocks really are the best in the world. And now, thanks to T.o.N., an archer actually COULD use the best nocks in the world on their Super Club arrows by fitting them with pin nock adapters and Beiter pin nocks!
> 
> John


I didn't realize that all pins were a universal size. I'm not sure that spending 2X for Beiter nocks would do anything at my ability, but I'll have to consider trying them the next time I place an order with LAS.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, all "pin" nocks fit all pins. That's the beauty of the pin nock system. Beiter finally came out with true pin nocks this year, and if you look closely, you'll see most of the top archers using them. I'm still using the "old" Beiter out-nocks (that fit over the shaft) on my Nano Pro 450's, and they are superbly accurate. However, they don't protect the end of the shaft like a pin nock does. If I could afford a little more nock end weight and still get a good tune, I'd not hesitate to use pins and Beiter pin nocks.

John


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

Could you post a link to nocks that will fit Super Clubs?


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

What Olympic shooters are using Accunocks? If there are Olympic shooters using them that would tell me that they are really worth buying. Are there even any national level recurve target shooters using them. I can see the use of them for hunting if one is stalking a deer with an arrow on the string, but I don't see the advantage for recurve target use. Perhaps they are able to mask a defect in form or release. If so, and I don't know if the case, wouldn't it be better to fix the form problem. When I see some of the better recurve archers and coaches on AT talking about the advantages of them I will get a dozen to try. I also don't see any of the Accunocks that will fit the Super Club arrows unless one retrofits the Ultra Fast pins.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

TheOldNewbie said:


> What Olympic shooters are using Accunocks? If there are Olympic shooters using them that would tell me that they are really worth buying. Are there even any national level recurve target shooters using them. I can see the use of them for hunting if one is stalking a deer with an arrow on the string, but I don't see the advantage for recurve target use. Perhaps they are able to mask a defect in form or release. If so, and I don't know if the case, wouldn't it be better to fix the form problem. When I see some of the better recurve archers and coaches on AT talking about the advantages of them I will get a dozen to try. I also don't see any of the Accunocks that will fit the Super Club arrows unless one retrofits the Ultra Fast pins.


Our Pin Accunocks will work better then anything out there. They don't use them because they never heard of them. Don't worry, they will soon.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Last I checked sponsoring a forum doesn't give you unlimited license to fill it's threads with unwanted posts. Unless that is the AT way, at which point I'm very dissappointed that the management has chosen to make that decision.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

If the plethora of identical Accunock posts actually included useful discussion about the subject being discussed instead of more like a generic Viagra add in a men's health forum then people would not think of it as spam.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Hey sorry guys, I was just trying to let Archers know about our product. Did not mean to offend.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

OK, back to the original discussion. Limbwalker, are you sure that ACE nocks don't fit the SC shafts? I just downloaded the Beiter data sheet:

http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/informations/datasheets/Nocke_GB.pdf

It says that the diameter of the ACE nocks is 4.25 mm. The diameter of my SC nock is 4.25 mm average. I just measured several new ones and they are 4.20/4.30 mm, measuring about every 30/45 deg. They average out to 4.25 mm and are .10 mm (.004") out of round.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Accunock said:


> Hey sorry guys, I was just trying to let Archers know about our product. Did not mean to offend.


LBR (Chad) sometimes gives plugs for his strings in his very helpful posts. If you included helpful advice along with your plug for your product then it would seem like helpful advice instead of just seeming like spam. Give advice relative to the question and then say how your product would help with the problem. I know that you show how your product works on your site, but seeing the same plug post over and over again makes it less likely that someone will even go to your site. By the way, I did look at some of the info on your site the first time I saw one of your plugs, but after a while they are more easily ignored. The theory does seem worthwhile, but I personally will avoid moving parts unless necessary.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Ok so i guess moving parts is a bad idea in technological advancement? I guess we should still be Riding a horse instead of driving a car. Does a compound bow have moving Parts? Does a drop away arrow rest have moving parts? Im just saying. Unless you have tried Accunock, You really don't know better, and I can respect that.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Have they won any tournaments? Do they group better? Top flight shooters gravitate towards better solutions. Got any data to support your claims?


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Our pro-staffer John Wheeler Took 1st and set a new world record in ATA Vegas in the Pin division using accunocks in 2011.

http://www.accunock.com/album/Accun...p://www.accunock.com/lib/style/type_album.css

We are a seven year old Colorado arrow nock Company. We truly believe me make that best arrow nock in the world. We are expanding!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Again, total spam. Absolutely nothing to do with the thread. Zach, just nock it off already. It's not helping your company's reputation whatsoever.

T.O.B., I tried G-nocks and Easton ACE pins in the Super Clubs. Darn close, but not a good fit.

John


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Hey limb, to save face pm me and i will send you out a set of Accunock G and Pin at our cost so you can test them out and then rip us a new one.
Sound fair?
Zach


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> T.O.B., I tried G-nocks and Easton ACE pins in the Super Clubs. Darn close, but not a good fit.
> 
> John


OK, I'll give up. :smile: I should get my pins and nocks for the 15/25 and 30/40 tomorrow or Friday. I'll probably get them for the 20/30 after I try them. I think that the standard SC nocks are even more narrow then most small nocks, so I have a dozen small and dozen large on order. I have measured both the entry and throat of the SC nocks and they are only .082 entry and about .098 at the throat. They fit my wife's 8 strand B-55 strings with .019 Halo perfectly, but they are only .093 and .097 over serving.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Accunock said:


> Hey limb, to save face pm me and i will send you out a set of Accunock G and Pin at our cost so you can test them out and then rip us a new one.
> Sound fair?
> Zach


Nah, I think I'll just put you on my "ignore" list, right next to the Whizzer...

Goodbye.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Thought so,
Bye


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Nah, I think I'll just put you on my "ignore" list, right next to the Whizzer...
> 
> Goodbye.


Thanks. I didn't know there was an ignore list. Accunock is the first person who I have had the desire to add.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Hello, we had 2 interns at Accunock posting on treads on AT and other archery forums. Someone from AT wrote to us on our site that we might want to take a look at what they were writing. They also let us know that Accunock was spamming the threads. Myself and my team were simply appalled and shocked at what we saw. Zach and Mark were immediately let go from Accunock. I have locked everyone from posting on any and all archery forums. I put my trust and Accunocks trust in the hands of a couple of 22 year olds. (we are pretty sure they were drinking as well) I am ashamed of the behavior and I assure you this will never happen again. Please accept my heart felt apology to the archers of AT and to AT itself. 
Thank you,
Tim Pott


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Tim,

Thanks for addressing the spam issue. Hopefully your quick action will smooth over the irritation that some of the spamming caused (oft times it's hard to find good help!)


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

TheOldNewbie said:


> OK, I'll give up. :smile: I should get my pins and nocks for the 15/25 and 30/40 tomorrow or Friday. I'll probably get them for the 20/30 after I try them. I think that the standard SC nocks are even more narrow then most small nocks, so I have a dozen small and dozen large on order. *I have measured both the entry and throat of the SC nocks and they are only .082 entry and about .098 at the throat.* They fit my wife's 8 strand B-55 strings with .019 Halo perfectly, but they are only .093 and .097 over serving.


I received the pins and nocks today from Carbon Impact. I ordered a dozen small and a dozen large nocks, but they screwed up the order and shipped 2 dozen small nocks. The order sheet was correct. I measured the nocks and they are tighter than I expected. They advertise the small as .088. I measured the entry at .083 and the bottom at .105, so they fit looser on the string, but snap on and off harder than the SC nocks even though the entry is .001 wider. I have some other pin nocks on order from LAS. I just hope that the CI pins are the same diameter as all the others.


----------

